# فلنكن ايجابيين !!!!



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*منذ ان حدث ما حدث من احداث وأنا ممتنعه عن المشاركه والكتابه فى المنتدى
ليس امتناع عن ضعف أو انكسار 
ولكن لان قلمى تعلم أن يحترم المكان الذى اتاح له ان يكتب ويعبر ويشارك الاخرين فالتزم الصمت
لقد خفت ان تجرح كلماتى مشاعر اخواتى المسيحيين فى الجزائر فالتزمت الصمت الحزين
ولكنى أعلم ان ما حدث لمصر يغضبهم كما اغضبنا 
  قررت ان اكتب لكم هذا الموضوع ليس من منطلق أنى مصريه ولكن من منطلق انى مسيحيه مصريه وقرار عودتى للكتابه يرجع الفضل فيه اولا واخيرا لاخى العزيز روك الذى استطاع ان يمتص غضبى من هذه الاحداث وذكرنى بان رد فعلى يجب ان يكون مسيحى فى الدرجه الاولى
 نعم أنى أحب بلدى واعتز بها لابعد حد ولا اقبل اهانته من أى بلد أخرى كبيره كانت أو صغيره ولكنى قررت ان اترك لمسيحيتى القرار فى التعامل  مع هذه الاهانه حتى يتحول غضبى لايجابيه
ما تعرضت له بلادى من أهانه  يستوجب الرد  وعلى أعلى مستوى ولكن فلنترك المسالك الدبلوماسيه تقوم بواجبها  ولنقم نحن بواجبنا  كمسيحيين مصريين وجزائر يين فلنصلى كما اعتدنا دائما ان نصلى فى مختلف الازمات . . نعم دعونا نصلى من اجل من نراهم اخطأوا فى حقنا وليكن ما يكون ولتكن ارادة الرب على الاقل لا نعالج الخطأ بالخطأ ونخسر هدوءنا وسلامنا الداخلى 
فنحن لن نعلن الحرب ولن ندعو لعمليات ارهابيه فى حق مواطنيهم أو ممتلكاتهم لدينا
لن نعاملهم بالمثل ونقذفهم بالحجاره ولن نحرق علمهم فى شوارعنا وندوسه بسيارتنا كما فعلوا هم بعلمنا المصرى
نعم .. نحن أكبر من هذه الافعال الصغيره
نعم لقد ظهرنا بمظهر مشرف وقت الانتصار ووقت الهزيمه سواء ببلدنا أو خارجها
نعم اقولها وبكل فخر .. بلدنا هى بلد الحضاره والامن والرقى
 لنا من الحضاره والتاريخ الذى يجعلنا نعتز بانفسنا فدعونا لا نخسر كل شىء فى لحظة غضب ..  
  لقد ازالوا الركام عن حبنا الدفين والعميق لبلادنا وهذا شىء ايجابى يستحقوا الشكر عليه ..
صلوا يا اخوتى من اجلهم .. صلوا لتهدئه الامور .. صلوا من أجل ان يعلن الرب كلمته .
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام
تحياتى ​*


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2009)

لنتذكر مسيحنا قبل وطنيتنا
الكتاب المقدس يقول إغضب لكن لا تُخطئ. من حقك أن تغضب بشأن أحداث، لكن إياك أن تُخطئ بسببها..


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*اشكرك جدا  الموضوع

  الرااائع جدا


وربنا يهدى النفوس

لان الموضوع صعب جدا

والاعلام كل يوم بيكبره

وكمان الجزائر لا تعتذر*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ما من شيء اغلى من الكرامة 
وكرمتنا تكبر لاننا خلقنا على صورة الله 
ونحمل في داخلنا روحه القدوس 
في وقت الشدة و الاهانة ليس علينا سوى ان نظهر وان نثبت اننا جديرين بان نكون ابناء الله
ومسيحين بالحب 
شكرا لطرح الموضع

ش


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2009)

كلامك جميل وعقلاني يا دونا اوعدك اصلي من اجل الجميع وتهدئة الاوضاع​


----------



## وليم تل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

هل قول البابا شنودة ان مصر ليست وطنا نعيش فية بل وطنا يعيش فينا
افقدة السماحة المسيحية وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

هل تقدمة قداسة البابا يوم الاحتفال بجلوسة على كرسية 38
حتى يتثنى لابنائة مشاهدة المبارة الاولى يقلل من مسيحيتة

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

ان كنت مع اسرتى من اطفال ونساء وكنت فى سيارتى وحدث اعتداء
هل اتركهم عرضة للخطر واجلس مكانى اصلى ام احاول قدر استطاعتى ان احميهم
وهل هذا ينقص من ايمانى المسيحى وتعاليمة

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

اذا انتشرت اقاويل كاذبة عن اعتداء على اتوبيس فى بلدى وسقوط وفيات
وعندما اسرد الحقيقة اكون غير مسيحى وغير ايجابى

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

عندما اكون شاهد عيان وفى قلب الاحداث واجد ذلك الهجوم على الحافلات
بقذف حجارة واخراج مطاوى وسكاكين وسنج والفاظ نابية وافعال شاذة
كان الواجب على ان اصمت ولا اسرد الحقيقة كاملة والا اصبحت اخالف مسيحيتى

اعتذ ان اخطأت واسئل :

اذا كان وصفى لتلك الافعال بالغوغائية والبربرية وماى روك يعتبر هذا سبا
واسلوب لا يليق بالمسيحية اذا فليتفضل مشكورا بالمرادف المناسب فى لغتنا العربية
لوصف تلك الافعال 

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

اذا كنت شاهد عيان لطائرات ناقلة جنود تنقل مشجعى كرة قدم 
قابعة فى مطار الخرطوم دلالة على تورط حكومة 
كان الواجب على ان اصمت حتى اكون مسيحى ايجابى

اعتذر ان اخطات واسئل :

هل معنى ما اسردة من حقائق شاهدتها ولمستها بنفسى
هو اهانة موجهه لمسيحى الجزائر او غيرهم او مطالبة بان نعاملهم بنفس الاسلوب
لو كان هذا حقيقيا لوجدتى كل الجزائريين فى مصر فى مشرحة زينهم

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

هل المواطن المسيحى علية فقط الذهاب للكنيسة وقرائة الانجيل والصلاة فحسب
اذا ما هو الفرق بينى وبين الراهب فى ديرة وقلايتة

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

عندما اعبر عن غضبى واستهجانى لحدوث شىء مفجع واهانة لكرامتى وكرامة 
وطنى وحرق علمة ودهسة بالاقدام والسيارات فى منتدى اجد فية راحتى واحبة
وداخلى مودة لكل من فية بعرقياتهم وعقائدهم اكون مخالفا لة ولدينى

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

هل كل ما ذكرتة هى سلبية مسيحية ام ايجابية فى وجهه نظرك
وهل بالصلاة وحدها تحل كل المشاكل اذا فعلينا القوقعة داخل قلايات

ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> لنتذكر مسيحنا قبل وطنيتنا
> الكتاب المقدس يقول إغضب لكن لا تُخطئ. من حقك أن تغضب بشأن أحداث، لكن إياك أن تُخطئ بسببها..



*لك جزيل الشكر يا روك على مرورك وارشادك ليا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *اشكرك جدا  الموضوع
> 
> الرااائع جدا
> 
> ...



*للاعلام دوره ولنا دورنا وكلا يفعل ما عليه من وجهة نظره
شكرا على مرورك اخى العزيز
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> ما من شيء اغلى من الكرامة
> وكرمتنا تكبر لاننا خلقنا على صورة الله
> ونحمل في داخلنا روحه القدوس
> في وقت الشدة و الاهانة ليس علينا سوى ان نظهر وان نثبت اننا جديرين بان نكون ابناء الله
> ...



*اشكر لكى مرورك الغالى اختى العزيزه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اذا كان وصفى لتلك الافعال بالغوغائية والبربرية وماى روك يعتبر هذا سبا
> واسلوب لا يليق بالمسيحية اذا فليتفضل مشكورا بالمرادف المناسب فى لغتنا العربية
> لوصف تلك الافعال ​


 

وصفك للأفعال شئ و وصفك للأشخاص شئ آخر.
عندما تصف حادث بأنه حادث همجي فهذا شئ، و عندما تسمي شخص مسكين بالهمجي و الوغد و الغوغائي شئ آخر و ببساطة لآن الكتاب المقدس ينهينا عن التقليل من قيمة خليقته التي خلقها على صورته. 

ويا من تنادي بعدم السكوت لما حصل، ما الحل برأيك لهذه المشكلة؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كلامك جميل وعقلاني يا دونا اوعدك اصلي من اجل الجميع وتهدئة الاوضاع​



*مبسووووطه من مشاركتك دى خالص يا اجمل فراشه 
ربنا يستجيب لصلاتك يا قمرر *


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

كلام  جميل يا دونا..تكلمت مع كم عضو 

بشأن هذه القصة..لم يفهموني وكوني لست بمصرياً

توقفت عن الكلام..

اين ذهبت تعاليم الرب يسوع..

احبب عدوك..فلنعتبرهم اعداء ونحبهم..ونصلي لهم..

بالمسيحية لاشهادة عندنا من اجل الوطن..

لا شهادة من اجل التراب الانجيل امامنا..

بل الشهادة من اجل الملكوت فقط واشدد فقط....

ومن اجل مسيحنا..

الوطن هو الدين ..هو الكنيسة ..هو الرب يسوع..

من نحن امام المسيح الذي صلب وعذب واهين..

لنثأر لكرامة ..ماذا التراب..كلام اسلامي..

فريقنا الوطني  بما انه يضم اعضاء اكثريتهم ان لم

 يكونوا كلهم اسلام لو كانوا يلعبوا مع فريق تاني

مسيحي وغريب..

نحن مع الفريق الغريب..

ولو حصل صدامات..تصوروا اننا  ضد اخوتنا المسيححين..
------------------------------------------------















اسمحوا لي ان اتكلم كلمة واحدة سياسياً.. وليست سياسية بكل معنى الكلمة...

بالفعل نجحت الحكومة في الهاء الشعب

عن الاعتداءت على احياء احبائنا الاقباط..

نحن هنا نراهم مباشرة بالاقمار الاصطناعية اول باول..انتم 

تسمعون او تقرأون..الاعلام عندنا اقوى من الدولة ورئيسها..

سلام المسيح مع كل شعبه..


----------



## وليم تل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> وصفك للأفعال شئ و وصفك للأشخاص شئ آخر.
> عندما تصف حادث بأنه حادث همجي فهذا شئ، و عندما تسمي شخص مسكين بالهمجي و الوغد و الغوغائي شئ آخر و ببساطة لآن الكتاب المقدس ينهينا عن التقليل من قيمة خليقته التي خلقها على صورته.
> 
> 
> ...



رغم انى اشعر من السؤال بأسلوب داخلة استهجان كنت لا اتمناة 
ولكننى سأجيبك على تساؤلك ولقد بدأت الخطوة الاولى فى الخرطوم نفسها حينما عجز الامن السودانى على احتواء الموقف تدخلت الحكومة المصرية بيد من حديد لحماية ابنائها وكان من السهل العودة بمجموعة مما اثاروا الشغب اذا كان هذا اللفظ يليق بمسيحيتنا ومحاكمتهم فى مصر ولكن هذا لا يليق بأمة ذات حضارة لانة سيكون تعدى واضح على السيادة السودانية
وبالتالى الحل الاول ان الجميع يعلم ان لنا يد طويلة قوية لحماية ابنائنا هذا كان اولا
وثانيا اظهار ما حدث بصورتة الحقيقة والغير مشوشة من اعلام عميل لجميع وسائل الاعلام العالمية
ثالثا سحب جميع استثماراتنا داخل الجزائر لانها لم تكن امينة عليها ولم تحميها
رابعا عودة جميع المصريين العاملين بها امنين والا سنذهب لاحضارهم بأسلوبنا الخاص
خامسا تعويض الافراد والمستثمرين نتيجة للاضرار المادية والمعنوية التى حدثت لهم والملف جاهز لعرضة على المحافل الدولية
سادسا والاهم هو وصول السفير المصرى بالجزائر لارض الوطن وفى انتظار خروج مستر حجر

سابعا مقاطعة شاملة من المجتمع المدنى للحكومة الجزائرية وخروج الطلبة الجزائريين الدارسين بجامعاتنا سالمين امنين والعودة لوطنهم
ثامنا اما بخصوص الجالية الجزائرية المقيمين معنا فهم فى بلدنا على الرحب والسعة فى امن وامان
ولا تستغرب مما اقول فلم يصلنا من اى مسؤال جزائرى او مثقف جزائرى من يعتذر او يشجب ما حدث
ودمت بود









ا


----------



## وليم تل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام  جميل يا دونا..تكلمت مع كم عضو
> 
> بشأن هذه القصة..لم يفهموني وكوني لست بمصرياً
> 
> ...



لست ادرى هنا كيف الهت الحكومة الشعب فى تلك الاحداث
فهل الحكومة المصرية هى التى ارسلت تلك المجموعات لمهاجمة المشجعين المصريين
حقا لست ادرى تتكلم عن اى حكومة .....؟!
واعتذر للعزيزة دونا على تدخلى فى الردود على الاعضاء
ولكنى فقط احاول ان اوضح حقائق ليس الا
ودمتم بود


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :
> 
> هل قول البابا شنودة ان مصر ليست وطنا نعيش فية بل وطنا يعيش فينا
> افقدة السماحة المسيحية وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس
> ...


*عزيزى وليم انت لا تعلم عن حالى الايام الماضيه كان قلبى حزين ابكى باستمرار اشعر بالمهانه التى شعر بها كل المصريين فى الايام الماضيه لم يكن بكائنا على انتهاء مباراه  بخسارتنا ولكن كان البكاء على وطن لا يستحق ما حدث له
ولكن لا يجب ان نستسلم لهذه الحاله من اليأس والمراره فلنبدأ بالصلاه وتترك باقى الامور لاصحاب الشأن والمسؤوليه وان كنت تعارضنى فليتك تعرض عليا الحلول التى تراها لائقه بحل المشكله وأنا معك وعلى فكره انا ارحب جداااااا بكل قرارات المقاطعه فى كل المجالات فنيه ورياضيه وغيرها  واراها رائعه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام  جميل يا دونا..تكلمت مع كم عضو
> 
> بشأن هذه القصة..لم يفهموني وكوني لست بمصرياً
> 
> ...



*التمس لنا العذر يا كليموو فمن حقنا ان نغضب كما يحق لاى احد ان يثور ويغضب عندما تجرح كرامة وطنه
 ولكن ماذا بعد الغضب ؟
هذا هو المهم هل نعاملهم بالمثل ونبادلهم السباب والشتائم وحرق الاعلام واحتجاز رهائن وخلافه
لا لن يكون رد فعلنا مثل الاخرين
ولكن من  الجميل ان نتعدى مرحلة الغضب ونتصرف بعقلانيه مع كل ما يحدث*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا اعرف تلات جمل من الانجيل

الاولى 

مضطهدين لكن غير متروكين مجروحين لكن لسنا يائسين

التانيه

الرب يدافع عنكم و انتم صامتون

التالته

ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا 


عشان كدة مطمنه اننا مش هنتساب ابداا

​*


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*
اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

هل قول البابا شنودة ان مصر ليست وطنا نعيش فية بل وطنا يعيش فينا
افقدة السماحة المسيحية وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس
ردى ومن نفس الموضوع نعم أنى أحب بلدى واعتز بها لابعد حد ولا اقبل اهانته من أى بلد أخرى كبيره كانت أو صغيره ولكنى قررت ان اترك لمسيحيتى القرار فى التعامل مع هذه الاهانه حتى يتحول غضبى لايجابيه
ما تعرضت له بلادى من أهانه يستوجب الرد وعلى أعلى مستوى ولكن فلنترك المسالك الدبلوماسيه تقوم بواجبها 

حقا نحن معك ان نترك المسالك الدبلوماسية تقوم بواجبها ولكن
من حقنا كمجتمع مدنى ان نكون ايجابيين خاصة وانة هناك صورة مشوهه لم حدث موجهه للاعلام العربى والعالمى بان ما حدث هو مجرد شغب كروى وبالتالى فمن واجبنا ان نظهر الحقيقة كاملة للعالم والا اصبحنا شباب لا قيمة له
 
اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

هل تقدمة قداسة البابا يوم الاحتفال بجلوسة على كرسية 38
حتى يتثنى لابنائة مشاهدة المبارة الاولى يقلل من مسيحيتة
لا اجد اى علاقه بين تساؤلك وبين موضوعى ولكنى ساجيبك اخى العزيز 
ببساطه ما فعله سيدنا شىء جميل وراقى اسعد الجميع ولم يلوم على تصرفه اى احد 

حقا تساؤلى هذا خارج موضوعك وانا نوهت بأعتذار مسبقا
ولكنة موجها للعزيز روك ردا على قولة بدل ما نشوف كرة قدم الافضل ان نذهب للكنيسة او نقرأ الانجيل
وهذا ما لم يطلبة منا قداسة البابا شخصيا
اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

ان كنت مع اسرتى من اطفال ونساء وكنت فى سيارتى وحدث اعتداء
هل اتركهم عرضة للخطر واجلس مكانى اصلى ام احاول قدر استطاعتى ان احميهم
وهل هذا ينقص من ايمانى المسيحى وتعاليمة
لم يطلب منك احد ان لا تدافع عن اسرتك ان كنت فى موقف كهذا ولا اجد بين كلمات موضوعى ما يحث على هذا !!!!

عندما يغلق موضوع ويكون هناك تنوية بقصف اقلام فهذ منع واضح لاظهار الحقيقة
التى بها ان ادافع عن كرامة وطن امتهنت كرامتة بحجة اننى مسيحى متسامح
وهذا ايضا خارج موضوعك مع اعتذارى مسبقا
 اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

اذا انتشرت اقاويل كاذبة عن اعتداء على اتوبيس فى بلدى وسقوط وفيات
وعندما اسرد الحقيقة اكون غير مسيحى وغير ايجابى

ايضا لم يطلب منك احد ان تلتزم الصمت ان كنت صحفى او اعلامى او فى مكان تستطيع ان تسمع فيه صوتك للاخرين

وانا هنا ااخذ دور ذلك الاعلامى فى منتدانا الحبيب واسرد حقائق لكشف زيف اعلام موجة لبتر الحقيقة
 اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

عندما اكون شاهد عيان وفى قلب الاحداث واجد ذلك الهجوم على الحافلات
بقذف حجارة واخراج مطاوى وسكاكين وسنج والفاظ نابية وافعال شاذة
كان الواجب على ان اصمت ولا اسرد الحقيقة كاملة والا اصبحت اخالف مسيحيتى
لم يمنعك احد من ابداء رأيك ولكن لا تنتهج منهج خطأ الاخرين لكى لا تصير مثلهم ومتساوى معهم فى الخطأ 

رجاء حار ان كنت سلكت منهجا خطأ فى ردودى رجاء توضيحة جليا
ولدى الشجاعة فى الاعتذار كما لدى الشجعاة فى الرد
 اعتذ ان اخطأت واسئل :

اذا كان وصفى لتلك الافعال بالغوغائية والبربرية وماى روك يعتبر هذا سبا
واسلوب لا يليق بالمسيحية اذا فليتفضل مشكورا بالمرادف المناسب فى لغتنا العربية
لوصف تلك الافعال 
يا وليم احنا مسيحيين لينا اسلوب كلام مميز ولا يليق لنا ابدا ان نتحدث كابناء هذا العالم وزى ما روك قال من حقنا نغضب لكن مش من حقنا نخطىء

وهل ردودى السابقة كان فيها شيئا مخطئا او غير مسيحى
هل طلبت ان نعاملهم بالمثل ....؟؟!!

اكرر ارجو توضيح اى خطأ فعلى او لفظى بدر منى للرد علية
فأنتى كما انك لا تحبى التعميم فأنا ايضا

اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

اذا كنت شاهد عيان لطائرات ناقلة جنود تنقل مشجعى كرة قدم 
قابعة فى مطار الخرطوم دلالة على تورط حكومة 
كان الواجب على ان اصمت حتى اكون مسيحى ايجابى

كلنا شفنا الخطأ وشاهدين عليه لكن تفتكر ممكن نعمل ايه فى النقطه دى ؟؟

ما افعلة انا الان مجرد سرد حقائف وكشف اكاذيب وانة لم يكن فعل شعبى فى الاساس ولكنة تخطيط حكومى مدير

علينا ان نسرد كل ما نعرفة من حقائق وكشف كل الاكاذيب المنتشرة
فالمنتدى يدخلة الالاف ولابد ان يعرفوا انة ليس مجرد شعب فى كرة قدم من هنا او هناك لكن الموضوع ورائة اهداف اخرى
 اعتذر ان اخطات واسئل :

هل معنى ما اسردة من حقائق شاهدتها ولمستها بنفسى
هو اهانة موجهه لمسيحى الجزائر او غيرهم او مطالبة بان نعاملهم بنفس الاسلوب
لو كان هذا حقيقيا لوجدتى كل الجزائريين فى مصر فى مشرحة زينهم

لا الاهانه تكون فى التعميم فنشعر اخواتنا من مسيحيين الجزائر بالظلم وهم لم يشاركوا فى كراهيتنا او فى اى فعل يمس كرامتنا 

هنا ايضا اسئل اين اخوتنا العرب لم اسمع صوتا لهم اليست كرامة المصريين من وهنا اسئل ان صوت اخوتنا فى الجزائر لم اسمع لفظ استنكار او شجب لم حدث
وكرامتهم اما المصريين مطالبين فى الازمات العربية فقط ؟؟!!
 اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

هل المواطن المسيحى علية فقط الذهاب للكنيسة وقرائة الانجيل والصلاة فحسب
اذا ما هو الفرق بينى وبين الراهب فى ديرة وقلايتة

لم ينادى احد بان نصبح سلبيين من حقنا ان نعترض ومن حقنا ان نشارك فى اصلاح الامور ولكن ليس من حقنا ان نكون مشاركين فى الخطأ والا فما الفرق بيننا وبينهم

اسئل مرة اخرى اين هو الخطأ ....؟؟!!
 اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

عندما اعبر عن غضبى واستهجانى لحدوث شىء مفجع واهانة لكرامتى وكرامة 
وطنى وحرق علمة ودهسة بالاقدام والسيارات فى منتدى اجد فية راحتى واحبة
وداخلى مودة لكل من فية بعرقياتهم وعقائدهم اكون مخالفا لة ولدينى

نعم لن نعاملهم بالمثل ونقذفهم بالحجاره ولن نحرق علمهم فى شوارعنا وندوسه بسيارتنا كما فعلوا هم بعلمنا المصرى
نعم .. نحن أكبر من هذه الافعال الصغيره

وانا معك فى كل اقوالك لاننا شعب ذو حضارة منذ الاف السنين
اعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :

هل كل ما ذكرتة هى سلبية مسيحية ام ايجابية فى وجهه نظرك
وهل بالصلاة وحدها تحل كل المشاكل اذا فعلينا القوقعة داخل قلايات

لا تستهن بقوة الصلاه يا وليم والصلاه لا تخص القسس والرهبان بل تخص كل مسيحى 

من قال انى استهين بقوة الصلاة فهى ملازنا الوحيد
ولكن علينا ان نعطى ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله
 ودمتى بود
​* 








*عزيزى وليم انت لا تعلم عن حالى الايام الماضيه كان قلبى حزين ابكى باستمرار اشعر بالمهانه التى شعر بها كل المصريين فى الايام الماضيه لم يكن بكائنا على انتهاء مباراه بخسارتنا ولكن كان البكاء على وطن لا يستحق ما حدث له
ولكن لا يجب ان نستسلم لهذه الحاله من اليأس والمراره فلنبدأ بالصلاه وتترك باقى الامور لاصحاب الشأن والمسؤوليه وان كنت تعارضنى فليتك تعرض عليا الحلول التى تراها لائقه بحل المشكله وأنا معك وعلى فكره انا ارحب جداااااا بكل قرارات المقاطعه فى كل المجالات فنيه ورياضيه وغيرها واراها رائعه * 
عزيزتى دونا 
هذا هو حال كل المصريين والمصريات منذ حدوث تلك الحادثة وما احزنا اكثر هو الاعلام الذى قلب الاية والاحداث على مصر وانها افتعلت ازمة غير حقيقية بسبب ماتش كرة قدم ولم يهتم احد او ينوة او يعتذر عما بدر من الجزائريين بزعامة حكومية وايضا صمت رهيب من احبائنا فى الامة العربية فهل هى حقا امة واهية .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

واخيرا كلمة محبة خالصة اوجهها للعزيز روك
رجاء حار لا تستخدم صلاحياتك فى المنتدى فى المواضيع الخاصة بتلك الحالة
وحملها على المصريين من المشرفين والمشرفات لان موقفك سيكون شائك ومطعون فية
مهما كانت مبرراتك بالسماحة المسيحية والتى من المفروض الا تتعدى كونها رأى خاص بك
واعتقد كما اعتقد انا انك تؤمن برشادة وحكمة مشرفينك ومشرفاتك
ودمتم بود





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*عزيزى وليم لا تدع الغضب يأخذك لابعد من هذا
كلنا غضبنا وحزننا لما حدث ولكن ماذا ستفعل لدوله اخطأت ولا تريد ان تعتذر
هل ترى انه يجب ان نعلن الحرب عليهم كما فعلوا العرب فى الجاهليه واعلنوا الحرب لاحداث مشابهه فى مباراة خيول !!!!
ولا تقول ان هناك صمت رهيب من الدول العربيه فيكفى الاتصالات الرهيبه من جنسيات كثيره تأتى لبرامج القنوات الفضائيه تعلن المسانده وتستنكر ما حدث
عزيزى انا انظر الان للامر يايجابيه 
كلنا على يقين ان الامر كان سيكون اسوأ بمراحل لو كنا فزنا وانا وانت والكل يعلم ماذا كان سينتظرنا هناك فى الخرطوم
ايضاً يزهلنى ما اراه فى البلد الان من صحوه وطنيه حقيقيه لا استهزاء من فكرة ان يكون الشاب محباً لوطنه  وذلك شىء اكثر من رائع
انظر حولك سترى علم بلدنا مرفوع على البنايات والعمارات والسيارات وعلى وجوه اطفالنا فى منظر مفرح وجميل
استمتع بالنتيجه الايجابيه لما حدث وفكر ماذا بيدك ان تفعله .. فى أحدى البرامج وجدت فتاه شابه انشأت موقع بعنوان لا للعنف الجزائرى وبيتم تجميع كل  ما له علاقة بهذاالحدث من صور ومشاهد فيديو وخلافه
هناك الكثير والكثير من الاشياء التى لو فعلناها سنكون بها اكثر ايجابيه واكثر تحضراً
بالنسبه للجزء الخاص بروك  انت مخطىء لانه لم يطلب اكثرمن ان نكون غاضبين بدون خطأ و هذا من تعاليم كتابنا المقدس
اهدأ وفكر ونحن معك *


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عزيزى وليم لا تدع الغضب يأخذك لابعد من هذا
> كلنا غضبنا وحزننا لما حدث ولكن ماذا ستفعل لدوله اخطأت ولا تريد ان تعتذر
> هل ترى انه يجب ان نعلن الحرب عليهم كما فعلوا العرب فى الجاهليه واعلنوا الحرب لاحداث مشابهه فى مباراة خيول !!!!
> ولا تقول ان هناك صمت رهيب من الدول العربيه فيكفى الاتصالات الرهيبه من جنسيات كثيره تأتى لبرامج القنوات الفضائيه تعلن المسانده وتستنكر ما حدث
> ...








عزيزتى دونا
بالقطع فغضبى يفوق كل الحدود وهذا ليس معناة ان افقد القدرة على التركيز وعدم استخدام عقلى فدائما ااكد اهمية تحكم العقل فى المشاعر فهذا هو اسلوبى ومنطقى
ولم اطالب القيادة السياسية باعلان الحرب فهذا نوع من الهراء رغم انة من الممكن ان يكون ورقة مطروحة كنوع من التأديب وليس بمفهوم الحرب عندما يطفح الكيل وهناك مثلين مشابهين فى عهدين سابقين ونتج عنهما الاجبار على الاحترام
كما ان القيادة السياسية لا تستخدم تلك الورقة ببساطة لانها تحترم الاعراف والقوانين الدولية والدليل فى السودان عندما مدت زراعها محتضنة ابنائها كانت الفرصة سانحة كى تفعل ما تشاء ولكنها اخذت ابنائها ورحلت احتراما لسيادة السودان على ارضها

اما ما ذكرتية عزيزتى باتصالات هاتفية فهى فردية لم تذكر لم نجد حكومات او قنوات فضائية عربية تشجب ما حدث او تستنكرة  او مظاهرات سلمية من الشعوب تعلن عن استيائها كما لو كانت مصر بعيدة عن ذاكرة الامة وتذكر فقط فى حالة احتياجهم لها وتسب وتلعن ايضا
وامامنا مثل حى وجلى تلك القناة والتى رابطها على النت مكملا لرابط جريدة احرينوت وهمها الشاغل الاحداث الداخلية فى مصر واظهار ما يحدث كما لو كنا شعب يعيش فى غوغائيات ولم تهتم الا بأثارة الاعتداء المزعوم على البعثة الجزائرية فى مصر وادعاء وجود قتلى جزائريين
اعلام مسموم اهدافة واضحة ولم يهتم ابدا مما حدث من اعتداء على مشجعى مصر ورموز دولتها وعلى ان ما حدث مجرد مشاغبات كروية 
ومن هنا اوجة كلمتى بالدليل والبرهان ممتثلا بقول القمص زكريا
انها لم تكن مشاغبات كروية وانما تخطيط مدبر بحنكة وللاسف ليست كاملة باستغلال تلك المباراة لاغراض سياسية واقتصادية بحتة لصالح اناس لهم مصلحة فى ذلك وما كانت الجزائر الا اداة منفزة لتلك الاطماع فقبل 14 نوفمبر وجريدة الشروق تبث هجومها وسمومها واحقادها على مصر ومعها قناة الجزيرة الفضائية وفى يوم المباراة كانوا بمصوريهم جاهزين لاحداث الاتوبيس المزعومة ولاعبيهم المصابين باسلوب الافلام العربية الهابطة ولقد تم المعاينة من الجهات المصرية الامنية وكشف هذا الزيف فى حينة والدليل هو الوجود الراقى والمحترم لمشجعى الفريق المصرى فى الاستاد والتصرف الغريب الناتج من مشجعى الجزائر سواء بالفظ النابى او بحركات اليد وللاسف من بنات ..؟!
وانتهت المباراة ورحل مشجعى الجزائر بسلام ولكن لانة توجد نية مبيتة سابقة فى يوم 15 نوفمبر ثانى يوم الماتش مباشرة صدرت الينا جريدة الشروق الجزائرية الغراء بمقابلة صحفية هزلية لا يقتنع بها من هو حتى قليل الذكاء بشاب جزائرى يدعى رقم 16 وصورتة مع الحديث يطالب بالنجدة ويصرخ بان الامن المصرى يتحرش بالجزائريين وانهم وجدوا صعوبة بالغة فى الوصول للفندق وانة فى طريقة للفندق حسب قولة وجد شابا جزائريا يلفظ انفاسة الاخيرة وقرأة علية الشهادة ولا ادرى هل دفنة ايضا ام تركة يقابل ربة دون عون منة شىء مضحك حقا وتكملة لتلك التمثيلية الغريبة اكمل ذلك الفتى مشوارة الى الفندق وهناك واسفاة وجد سيدة حامل جزائرية تنذف دما يا حرام من عنفوان رجال الامن المصريين وحدث للمسكينة اجهاض ولم يكمل ذلك الفذ هل تركها تنزف مع نفسها ام طلب لها الاسعاف
ما رايكم احبائى فى تلك الاقاويل التى نشرتها جريدة الشوق الجزائرية الغراء
وهنا اسئل المباراة انتهت العاشرة مساءا ونحن نعلم المرور فى القاهرة ومدى اختناقة فما بالكم اعزائى بتلك الحشود الهائلة وكيفية خروجها الى الشوارع وما هى الفترة الزمنية التى يصل من خلالها هذا الفتى الى فندقة مارا بقتيل لقنة الشهادة ومنتهيا بأمرأة حدث لها اجهاض على اقل تقديرا سيصل فندقة صباحا وبعد صدور جريدة الشروق الغراء ...... وعجبى,,,,,

هذا كان مجرد كشف بسيط لتلك الاشاعات التى بثت من حلال بعض من الاعلام العميل

وصدقونى انا عندما اطال بحق كرامتى وكرامة امتى لم اطلب من احدا ان نعاملهم بمثل افعالهم ولكن هناك قنوا شرعية وقانونية نستطيع من خلالها فعل هذا وايضا هناك قنوات اعلامية لتوضيح ما حدث وانة ليس مجرد مشاغبة كروية وانما لة ابعاد واهداف اخرى وانا هنا من ممبر منتدانا الحبيب اسرد اليكم الحقائق كاملة بلا زيف او ادعاء وعلى استعداد كامل للتحاور وتوضيح للامور اكثر واكثر بلا اى عصبية ولكن بعقلانية وموضوعية حيادية بحتة

عزيزتى دونا
عندما عاتبت العزيز روك كان هدفى ابعاد عنة الحرج لان الموضع خاص بالكرامة المصرية ولدية فى ادارة المنتدى من الكفاءات المصرية التى تستطيع ان تتصرف عند خروج الاعضاء عن النص القانونى والعرفى للمنتدى وعاتبت علية غلق موضوع وبالتالى قصف اقلام كانت تتحاور فيما حدث وكيف ترد الكرامة المصرية وان كان هناك خطأ ما سواء فى الردو او الالفاظ فعليى التنبية او حذف الرد اما غلق الموضوع فمعناة السكوت والصمت عن حق مهضوم قد يكون لا يمسة شخصيا وانا لا اعتقد ذلك لانة لن يقبل ان تهدر كرامة اى انسان فما بال كرامة امة وانة فعلة كمسيحى محب للتسامح وهنا كان الخطأ لان ما حدث يجعل الجرح غائرا ويزيد اكثر من غضبنا كمصريين


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا اخ وليم 
قداسة البابا شنودة قال  
بعد احداث اسكندرية 
فى ذهنى كلام كثير لاقوله 
وفى قلبى كلام اكثر 
لكنى افضل ان اصمت 
لكى يتكلم الله 
الله يعرف هذا الصمت 
ويعرف كل معانيه
وكل ما نعانيه 

القيدة الدبلوماسيه شغاله على اعلى مستوى 
وحقنا هيرجعلنا باذن المسيح
ولكن مش بالغضب والسب والشتم وحرق ممتلكات الغير
زى ما عملو الاخوة فى الجزائر 

الف شكر يا دودو  على الموضوع الروعه 
واحب اشكر الزعيم انه عرف يرجعك للكتابه مرة تانيه 
وحقنا هيرجعلنا 
بالقيادة الدبلوماسيه هيرجع
ولو معرفوش يجيبوه  فاحنا بنرفع صوتنا للرب اولا 
وهو يجيبلنا حقنا 
سلام ونعمه

*​


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *يا اخ وليم
> قداسة البابا شنودة قال
> بعد احداث اسكندرية
> فى ذهنى كلام كثير لاقوله
> ...



اتمنى ان تكون وجهه نظرى واضحة تماما
ودمت بود
​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اتمنى ان تكون وجهه نظرى واضحة تماما
> ودمت بود
> ​


*اعتقد ان كلمه اخ  تحمل كل المعانى اللى حضرتك كتبتها 
ودة مش موضوعنا
اما عن كون الحدث داخلى او خارجى
يمس مسيحيين ومسلمين 
اهم شئ انك مسيحى
صورة للمسيح 
قداسة البابا علق على الاضطهاد بالكلام دة
ولكن مش علشان هو حدث داخلى او خارجى 
هو علق  على حدث اغضب الجميع 
بحكمه فائقة
دن غضب
دون تجريح 
نطلب حقنا من الرب اولا
وبعدها نسعى لاخذ حقنا 
احنا دورنا ايه
دورنا اننا نصلى ربنا يجيب حقنا 
ودور القيادة انها تجيب حق الشعب والجالية المصرية 
لازم يكون كل شئ حسب ترتيب
المنتدى هنا تبشيرى 
هدفه جلب نفوس للمسيح
وممنوع التطرق للسياسة 
*​


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اعتقد ان كلمه اخ  تحمل كل المعانى اللى حضرتك كتبتها
> ودة مش موضوعنا
> اما عن كون الحدث داخلى او خارجى
> يمس مسيحيين ومسلمين
> ...



حقا اخى الحبيب 
فالتطرق لمعانى الالفاظ ليس هو موضوعنا الان وعلية اعتذر وبشدة
وحقا ما قلت يجب ان اظهر وصورة المسيح داخلى لاننى مسيحى
وان كان قد بدر منى اى شىء عكس هذا ارجو ان تاخذة كوبى وتضعة امامى
واضيف وكما اننى مسيحى اتعامل بتعاليم المسيح فانا ايضا مصريا حتى النخاع
لذا احاول ان اتملك الغيظ ولا اسب احدا لانى مسيحى ولكنى اكشف زيفا بسردى لحقائق
ونحن هنا اخى الحبيب لا نتكلم فى السياسة ولكننا نتكلم عن كرامة كل مصرى 
ولا انت لست بمصريا ............؟!
فرجاء لا نخلط اوراقنا بتعاليم مسيحية او تعاليم سياسية
ودمت بود
​


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ماحصل يثبت زيف مانقول ان الدول العربية اشقاء ودمنا واحد هذا كلام فية من الرياء اكثر من الحقيقى كثيراا
هناك مشاعر بعض وحقد ضدنا من الصعب ان تكون سببها مبارة فقط  فهل يعقل ان يحدث كل هذا بسبب ماتش الحقيقة ان الاجيال الحالية اختلف تقكيرها واهدفاها غن اسلافها كثييرا فىالبلدين علىالسواء  
حيث ان الفوز علىالاخر اصبح مطلب بدون ان يكون هناك قواعد واصول تحكم هذا الهدف بصورة منطقية
ولكن لىتسؤال صغيير اذا كنا فوزنا قى المبارة هل كنا صعدنا الموضوع الىهذا الحد ام كنا نحاول احتوائة
اى انة مطلب سياسى وشعبى لتبرير هزيمة لم تكن جماهير مصر تتوقعها بل اعتقدنا ان صعدودنا قادم بلامحالة فهل هذا كان لاحتواء مرارة الهزيمة لدى شعبنا
حيبث ان الانتصارات الكروية الكبييرة هى مايسعد المصريين حاليا ولايوجد سواها


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> ماحصل يثبت زيف مانقول ان الدول العربية اشقاء ودمنا واحد هذا كلام فية من الرياء اكثر من الحقيقى كثيراا
> هناك مشاعر بعض وحقد ضدنا من الصعب ان تكون سببها مبارة فقط  فهل يعقل ان يحدث كل هذا بسبب ماتش الحقيقة ان الاجيال الحالية اختلف تقكيرها واهدفاها غن اسلافها كثييرا فىالبلدين علىالسواء
> حيث ان الفوز علىالاخر اصبح مطلب بدون ان يكون هناك قواعد واصول تحكم هذا الهدف بصورة منطقية
> ولكن لىتسؤال صغيير اذا كنا فوزنا قى المبارة هل كنا صعدنا الموضوع الىهذا الحد ام كنا نحاول احتوائة
> ...



اذا كنا فوزنا اخى الحبيب
على الجزائر فى الماتش لكانت حصلت مجزرة وراح ضحيتها الاف المصريين
وبالتالى سيكون رد الفعل اعنف وكانت الخرطوم تحولت لانهار من الدماء
ولكن رحمة الرب كانت واضحة جلية وخسارة الفريق المصرى نجا الجميع من ذلك
ومرة اخرى اكرر التخطيط لم حدث ليس بسبب كورة وانما لة ابعاد سياسية واقتصادية
​


----------



## Eva Maria (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*أخوتي الاعزاء, ما لاحظته الان ان الموضوع آل الى مسألة الكرامة والكبرياء..


الكرامة , الكبرياء ...
ومما يثير تساؤلي.
أذا لم نغفر الان, أذا لم نسامح في هذه الحال, حيث الكرامة هي همنا . فمتى نسامح؟ 


إنجيل متى 6: 12
	وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا.

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 32
	وَكُونُوا لُطَفَاءَ بَعْضُكُمْ نَحْوَ بَعْضٍ، شَفُوقِينَ مُتَسَامِحِينَ كَمَا سَامَحَكُمُ اللهُ أَيْضًا فِي الْمَسِيحِ.


إنجيل مرقس 11: 25
	وَمَتَى وَقَفْتُمْ تُصَلُّونَ، فَاغْفِرُوا إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَيْءٌ، لِكَيْ يَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ زَلاَتِكُمْ.


إنجيل لوقا 6: 37
	«وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ.


هذه الايات لكل من يريد أسترداد كرامته, على حساب أشخاص قد يكونوا أبرياء. أشخاص قد لا تهمهم كرة القدم , وربما أستهجنوا بأنفسهم ما جرى.

فمتى نطبقها يا ترى ؟ وفي أي حالات ؟ 


*


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2009)

> اذا كنا فوزنا اخى الحبيب
> على الجزائر فى الماتش لكانت حصلت مجزرة وراح ضحيتها الاف المصريين
> وبالتالى سيكون رد الفعل اعنف وكانت الخرطوم تحولت لانهار من الدماء
> ولكن رحمة الرب كانت واضحة جلية وخسارة الفريق المصرى نجا الجميع من ذلك
> ...


صديقى وليم ماحدث هو بلطجة وتعصب اكتر من المعتاد حيث ان حلم الصعود لكاس العالم يراود مصر والجزائر من فترة ليسا بقصيرة لكن ان تصل ان يقوموا بقتل الاف الجماهير المصرية قهذا مستبعد نوعا ما اكيد كان هايحصل احتكاك وتصادم اكتر مما حدث كثييرا لكن قتل الاق المصريببن قهو عيروارد بهذة الصورة
اتفق معك اخى وصديقى ان الكراهية اكبر من ان يكون سببها مبارة بل هو واقع لانستطيع ان نتجاهلة
ةاكبر دليل ماحدث مع شركة ارسكوم فى الجزائر


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا مش بصدد  بحث عن اخطاء ليك 
انا بقول انه من الافضل ان يكون كل شئ مرتب
وكل واحد يبقى عارف دوره 
منخلطش الاوراق
الحقيقة الكل عارفها 
وانا مصرى طبعا 
انت نسيت الصورتين اللى حطيتهم فى موضوع الرياضه
بشكل عام 
دورنا كمسيحيين  ان نصلى 
ونعطى ما لقيصر لقيصر 
احنا ولائنا لمصر مفيش عليه غبار 
لكن ولائنا لكتابنا المقدس ولمسيحنا الحى 
اولا 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *التمس لنا العذر يا كليموو فمن حقنا ان نغضب كما يحق لاى احد ان يثور ويغضب عندما تجرح كرامة وطنه
> ولكن ماذا بعد الغضب ؟
> هذا هو المهم هل نعاملهم بالمثل ونبادلهم السباب والشتائم وحرق الاعلام واحتجاز رهائن وخلافه
> لا لن يكون رد فعلنا مثل الاخرين
> ولكن من  الجميل ان نتعدى مرحلة الغضب ونتصرف بعقلانيه مع كل ما يحدث*


------------------------
اختي العزيزة دونا..

مليون ونصف مسيحي ارمني ذبحوا ودفنوا احياء نساء واطفال

والباقي هجر الى كل اصقاع العالم..بلبنان يوجد منهم الان 300000
اليوم..*اليسوا اتراك*
-----------------
بالعراق المسيحيون كان  عددهم قبل الحرب يقدر بحوالي مليون، وكان الكلدان يشكلون الجماعة الأكبر بينهم. 

ماذا بقي منهم 200 الف او تلاثمئة..
ذهبوا بين قتيل ومهجر خارج الوطن *اليسوا عراقيون*
والباقي على الطريق
-----------------------
الاراضي المقدسة..فلسطين..
كم مسيحي اليوم مكان ولادة وحياة وموت السيد..
يعدوا على اصابع اليد..اليسوا مواطنين فلسطينيين..
-------------------------------------
بلبنان قتلوا مئة الف مسيحي والاكثرية
كانوا يقطّعون اطرافهم يديهم ورجليهم
وعيونهم ينزعوها ويتركونهم احياء ليموتوا ببطء
ومنهم عمي اخو ابي لا يزال المشهد امامي وكنت يومها  طفلاً
*لماذا السنا لبنانين..*
------------------------
بمصر ام الدنيا لا ينقضي نهار الا والمسيحيون يتعرضون لأعتداءت اسلامية..
على الاحياء والكنائس والاديرة  والنساءوالعجزة
نحن نرى المشاهد دائماً على الفضائيات..بتوعنا...الستم مصريين..
---------------------------------
عدا عن ان المسيحييون بكل الدول العربية مضطهدين ويعيشوا باب

*تاني او اهل ذمة*..او حقوقهم مهدورة..
--------------------
لماذا لاننا مسيحييون...
السنا مواطنين مثلهم..
------------------------
فحوى الكلام..انا اذا اعتبرت نفسي* لبناني او مصري او سوري*

هما لا يحسبوني مواطناً  كمسيحي ولا *اقصد مصر* بل كل البلدان ذات الحكم العربي الاسلامي..

صدقيني..لو تغض* الدول الكبيرة النظر* قليلا..لن يكون هناك مسيحي بالشرق..

الاسلام لا وطن له الا الامة.. فقط..ودينهم ان لم* يحكموا*.. لم يتتموا واجباتهم الدينية..
--------------
لهدا اقول وطني هو يسوع المسيح..

وكرامتي هو يسوع..

وقوتي  هو يسوع..

انا انتمي الى مسيحي اولاً ولو اعتبرت الارض ارضي هم لا يعتبرونني  الا مجرد كافر ..

وغريب عن هذه الارض..واول فرصة تسنح* لهم سيقضون عليَ*
--------------------------
والا..فلنعلن الجهاد زيهم..

ولنغير كلام الرب ..عندنا انجيل برنابا سهلة القضية..
 ------------------
اخيراً

اخبرك قصة صغيرة..

جرت حالياً عندنا..

زعيمين ماسكين البلاد شعبياً

ويتغذوا على النعرات والشتائم

بما معناه..انت تشتمني 
بيتحرك اتباعي ويناصروني

وانا اشتمك بيتحرك مناصروك ويناصروك..

ينتج عن ذلك..

غلاء الاسعارالناس مشغولة بالدفاع ومناصرة زعيمها..

الى ان تنصت عليهم بعض الاعلاميون..وسجلوا اصواتهم بالهاتف..بيتكلموا مع بعض..

الزعيم  الاول
اين كنت لماذا لم تشتمني اليوم..
التاني اوكي

والعكس بالعكس..
بيشتموا بعد حتى ينسوا الشعب مصائبه
ويسيطروا عليه..
 
------------------
*فيروز تغني

مادخل الكبار بلعب الصغار,..

وما دخل الصغار بلعب الكبار..* 
-------------------------------------------
*ردي  عام لا اقصد بيه اي بلد ولا الاحداث الاخيرة..*

بل كل البلدان الاسلامية الموجود بيها مسيحيون..
---------
 ودة لينك للارمن الذين اللذين ذبحوا ودفنوا احياء

يقيموا الصلاة على ذكرى موتاهم بلبنان..
http://www.maghtas.com/index.php?page=8-1
 
ودة لينك تاني
http://www.azad-hye.org/article.php?op=details&id=73
 والله يستر وينصر شعبه 
امين

سلام المسيح مع كل شعبه..


----------



## أميره بنت الملك (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى لقراراك يا دونا *

*واكيد لازم نكون إيجابيين *

*وفعلا رد فعلنا بجد كان محتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررم جدااااااااااااا ومتحضر جداااااااااااااا لكن محتاجين رد اعتبار ورد لكرامتنا وكرامة كل مصرى اتهان لمجرد أنه مصرى بيحب بلده وبيشجعها *​


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

**ماريا** قال:


> *أخوتي الاعزاء, ما لاحظته الان ان الموضوع آل الى مسألة الكرامة والكبرياء..
> 
> 
> الكرامة , الكبرياء ...
> ...













*فمتى نطبقها يا ترى ؟ وفي أي حالات ؟ 

حقا عزيزتى ماريا سؤال وجية
مثل كل ما سردتية من ايات عظيمة عن التسامح حقا كنا جميعا فى حاجة اليها فى هذا الوقت خاصة
واقول حقا جميل ان يسامح الانسان فى خطأ ارتكب فى حقة لان هذا حقة ولكن ليس من حقة ان يسامح فى خطأ ارتكب فى حق امة كاملة اى وطن بأكملة لانة ليس وصيا على ذلك الوطن بل هو جزء لا يتجزأ منة
واعتذر ان اخطأت واسئل :
اذا حصل اعتداء من اشخاص على جيرانك ماذا سيكون رد فعلك
هل ستحاولى الدفاع عنهم ام تتركيهم وبعد انتهاء الاعتداء تطلبى منهم ان يسامحوا المعتدين
واسئل :
اذا وصل الامر لمركز الشرطة وطلب شهادتك هل تصمتى ام تشهدى بالحقيقة ام توعظيهم بالتسامح وعليهم ان يتنازلوا عن محضرهم 
نحن هنا يا عزيزتى لا نهاجم احدا ولكننا نستنكر ما حدث ونحاول كشف معلومات مغلوطة واظهار معلومات حقيقية 
ونطبق مقولة رب المجد
كونوا حكماء كالحيات ودعاء كالحمام
وكان من الاجدر ان نسمع منك رأيا يوضح هل تقبلى ما حدث ام لا.............؟!
وهنا قد يكون الصمت اوقع وافضل
ودمتى بود
* 
​


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> صديقى وليم ماحدث هو بلطجة وتعصب اكتر من المعتاد حيث ان حلم الصعود لكاس العالم يراود مصر والجزائر من فترة ليسا بقصيرة لكن ان تصل ان يقوموا بقتل الاف الجماهير المصرية قهذا مستبعد نوعا ما اكيد كان هايحصل احتكاك وتصادم اكتر مما حدث كثييرا لكن قتل الاق المصريببن قهو عيروارد بهذة الصورة
> اتفق معك اخى وصديقى ان الكراهية اكبر من ان يكون سببها مبارة بل هو واقع لانستطيع ان نتجاهلة
> ةاكبر دليل ماحدث مع شركة ارسكوم فى الجزائر



اخى الحبيب جرجس
مجموعة المشجعين الجزائريين خرجوا من السجون بعد انتهاء مبارة مصر والجزائر الاولى
وانت تعلم جيدا نوعية تلك الاشخاص وتم ترحيلهم فى طائرات حربية الى الخرطوم ومعهم اموالا واكياس اكل خاصة بوزارة الداخلية الجزائرية ومعهم تعليمات بالقتل الجماعى حين فوز الفريق المصرى وعلية قاموا بشراء سكاكين ومطاوى وسنج من الخرطوم حتى وصل سعر السكين الواحد 30 جنية سودانى ووزعوا انفسهم فى جماعات فى الطرقات والحوارى واستاجروا سيارات نصف نقل وتوكتوك لتسهيل حركتهم والغالبية العظمى منهم كانت خارج الاستاد اثناء المباراة لتنفيذ مخططهم فهم لم يذهبوا كمشجعين بل كقتلة
اما ما حدث لاوراسكم من نهب وسلب وتدمير وفى النهاية تذكرت الحكومة ان الرجل علية ضرائب جمة رغم انة معفى منها وبنفس الاسلوب تعاملوا مع مكتب مصر للطيران هناك والمقاولون العرب والسويدى للكبلات بالاضافة لترويع الاسر المصرية والهجوم عليها فى ديارهم مما جعل الكثيرين يهربون من خلال تونس واخرون من خلال فرنسا
وبعد هذا نجد اشقاء لنا غير مهتمين بما حدث واخرون يقولون الاعتداء فى مصر ولم اجد رد مستنكر لما حدث وانما مواعظ لا تشفى ولا تغنى وحقا العيب فينا وصدقنى عندما يطفح الكيل 
ستنغلق مصر على نفسها مثلما حدث فى الصين وهنا فقط قل على المنطقة بح باى باى
ودمت بود


----------



## Eva Maria (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*وليم تل



			حقا عزيزتى ماريا سؤال وجية
مثل كل ما سردتية من ايات عظيمة عن التسامح حقا كنا جميعا فى حاجة اليها فى هذا الوقت خاصة
واقول حقا جميل ان يسامح الانسان فى خطأ ارتكب فى حقة لان هذا حقة ولكن ليس من حقة ان يسامح فى خطأ ارتكب فى حق امة كاملة اى وطن بأكملة لانة ليس وصيا على ذلك الوطن بل هو جزء لا يتجزأ منة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حق امة كاملة ؟ أم حق كرامة وكبرياء؟ 

أوليست الكرامة هي ما يشار اليها في كل مداخلة ؟ 

هل وجدت في الايات الكريمة ما يشير الى المعنى الذي أشرت أليه ؟ هات الدليل أذاً !!!
فالمسامحة لا تتجزأ, المسامحه هي فكر ومنهج حياة. من فرد الى مجتمع.




			اذا حصل اعتداء من اشخاص على جيرانك ماذا سيكون رد فعلك
هل ستحاولى الدفاع عنهم ام تتركيهم وبعد انتهاء الاعتداء تطلبى منهم ان يسامحوا المعتدين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الموضوع ليس مسأله مساعدة, فالجماهير المصرية ليست بحاجة الى المساعدة في الوقت الحالي.
بل مسألة كبرياء فقط لا غير, فالمشكلة انتهت, وليست الجماهير المصرية تحت الخطر الان!!! كما ان الجماهير الجزائرية ليست تحت الخطر أيضاً.

لا مصر ستنهار ولا الجزائر ستنهار
ومهما فعل الطرفان ضد بعضهما
بعد سنوات سيبقى ما حصل مجرد ذكرى سيئه لا أكثر !!! ام هل تظن أن الامر سيتطور اكثر من هذا ؟ 




			وكان من الاجدر ان نسمع منك رأيا يوضح هل تقبلى ما حدث ام لا.............؟!
وهنا قد يكون الصمت اوقع وافضل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

في الواقع الافضل لي الانشغال بمسائل أكثر اهمية. مثل موت أطفال شعبي كل يوم, قتلاً وجوعاً ومرضاً. وليس بأصداء كره قدم يندى لها الجبين.
وبالنسبة للصمت ....
فرأيي هوالصمت أفضل لمن يستعمل منتدى تبشيري لنشر البغض والكراهية, ولأهداف لا تمت بصلة الى مبادئنا المسيحية التي على أساسها أقيم المنتدى.

هذا هو رأيي.




			نحن هنا يا عزيزتى لا نهاجم احدا ولكننا نستنكر ما حدث ونحاول كشف معلومات مغلوطة واظهار معلومات حقيقية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وصف شعب كامل بالغوغائية والهمجية أسلوب غير حضاري. ولا يوجد وجه مقارنه بينه وبين أستنكار أفعال معينة لفئة معينة من الناس صادف وجودهم في مكان معين.

احتقار شعب كامل يسمى عنصرية, بغض النظر الافعال السائدة لديه.
في الجزائر متنصرين بنسبه كبير, كل يوم يدخل الى نور المسيحية أعداد هائلة من الجزائريين.

فأي عثره هذه ستكون لهم بالتهجم على عرقهم وشعبهم؟ 
هذا بغض النظر عن وجود مسيحيين جزائريين الاصل. فكيف نتهجم على اخانا في المسيحية ؟ دفاعاً عن مسألة وطن يضطهد أبناءه المسيحيين قبل غيرهم ؟ 

*


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا مش بصدد  بحث عن اخطاء ليك
> 
> صدقنى اعى ذلك جيدا ولكنى كنت اقصد ان بدر منى خطأ
> فى حق احد عرفونى وسأعتذر عنة فورا
> ...




بالقطع اخى الحبيب ولائنا الاول والاخير هو لرب المجد يسوع المسيح
ونحن من تراب هذة الارض الطيبة بمرها قبل حلوها
واكرر مقولة قداسة البابا
مصر ليست وطنا نعيش فية وانما وطن يعيش فينا
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ماريا


> *حق امة كاملة ؟ أم حق كرامة وكبرياء؟
> 
> أوليست الكرامة هي ما يشار اليها في كل مداخلة ؟
> 
> ...



الكرامة والكبرياء وافضل ان اقول الكرامة وعزة النفس هى تاج كل انسان وعندما يفقد الانسان كرامتة وعزتة لا يستحق ان يولد او يعيش فى تلك الحياة ونعم الكرامة المصرية اهينت بالهجوم على المصريين بالحجارة والسنج والمطاوى والسكاكين وهم عزل ولم يقترفوا شيئا والكرامة اهدرت ليس فى السودان فحسب وانما فى الجزائر من ترويع وارهاب لاسر بأكملها وتدمير منشأت وتحديد اقامة مصريين فى بيوتهم لا يستطيعون الحركة او حتى شراء ما يحتاجة اطفالهم الا يهمك شىء من هذا عزيزتى اليس لنا حقوق شرعية من حقنا ان ناخذها كان من السهل جدا ان نفعل مثل ما حدث واكثر ولكننا اناس ذو حضارة لا نقبل ذلك واننى لمستعجب حقا عن ماذا تتحمسين وتدافعين واضح انكى لم تحاولى قرائة ردودى السابقة جيدا وليس لديكى اى معلومات عما حدث والدليل قولك انة مجرد ماتش كورة وحقا اللى ايدة فى النار غير اللى ايدة فى المية
ونحن حقا متسامحين فى حقنا ولا نبث كراهية لاحد حسب قولك والا كنا فعلنا مثلهم وردينا الصاع صاعين
ولكننا نطلب رد كرامتنا بالطرق المشروعة ولا هذا ايضا يخالف ميسحتنا ......؟! ونحن هنا نوضح الحقيقة فقط




> *الموضوع ليس مسأله مساعدة, فالجماهير المصرية ليست بحاجة الى المساعدة في الوقت الحالي.
> بل مسألة كبرياء فقط لا غير, فالمشكلة انتهت, وليست الجماهير المصرية تحت الخطر الان!!! والسائد الان هي الكراهية والبغض والاحتقان. الذي لن يؤدي الى أي نتيجة.
> 
> لا مصر ستنهار ولا الجزائر ستنهار
> ...



حقا لست ادرى لمصلحة من لوى الحقائق ومن الذين يبثون الكراهية المعتدون ام المعتدى عليهم وهل عندما يعتدى علينا وطلب حقوقنا يعتبر بثا للكراهية عزيزتى ان كان هكذا فحقا منطقك عجيب ومن قال لك ان الجماهير المصرية تحتاج مساعدة من احد خاصة لو كانت من اناس يعجزون عن تحقيق ذلك ليس بالفعل بل بالقول ايضا واليست تعاليمنا المسيح تطالبنا الا نقول الا الحق فهل ما تقولية هو الحق .....؟!



> *في الواقع الافضل لي الانشغال بمسائل أكثر اهمية. مثل موت أطفال شعبي كل يوم, قتلاً وجوعاً ومرضاً. وليس بأصداء كره قدم يندى لها الجبين.
> وبالنسبة للصمت ....
> فرأيي هوالصمت أفضل لمن يستعمل منتدى تبشيري لنشر البغض والكراهية, ولأهداف لا تمت بصلة الى مبادئنا المسيحية التي على أساسها أقيم المنتدى.
> 
> ...



اذا كان لا يهمك امتهان كرامة انسان او كرامة وطن فبالله عليكى كيف يهمك الاهتما بأى شىء اخر ام هو معيار بمكيالين غير متساويين
ثم اكرر من قال لك ان ما حدث سببة الرئيسى كرة قدم رجاء ان كان يهمك الامر وبالقطع اشك فى هذا اقرئى ردودى جيدا
ثم اعطينى جملة واحدة بل كلمة واحدة من ردودى تعنى بثى لسموم الكراهية التى تدعيها حيث اننى لا احبذ كلام مرسل لا يشفى ولا يغنى وبالتالى كان من الافضل الصمت وهذا ايضا رأى



> *وصف شعب كامل بالغوغائية والهمجية أسلوب غير حضاري. ولا يوجد وجه مقارنه بينه وبين أستنكار أفعال معينة لفئة معينة من الناس صادف وجودهم في مكان معين.
> 
> احتقار شعب كامل يسمى عنصرية, بغض النظر الافعال السائدة لديه.
> في الجزائر متنصرين بنسبه كبير, كل يوم يدخل الى نور المسيحية أعداد هائلة من الجزائريين.
> ...



مرة اخرى اتحدى ان تحضرى لى كلمة او جملة يكون معناها اتهام للشعب الجزائرى بأكملة بالارهاب ورغم هذا انصحك ان تبحثى عن قبائل البربر والامازيج والتى تمثل الغالبية العظمى من شعب الجزائر ويكون لكى الجرأة ان تقولى ماذا وجدتى فى بحثك هذا ....؟!
ويا عزيزتى ما حدث فى السودان والجزائر لم يختص بمسلمين وحدهم وانما اخذ مسلمين على مسيحيين والا اذا كنتى تبحثى عن نصرة جزائرية بحتة
ودمتى بود


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بدأت الخطوة الاولى فى الخرطوم نفسها حينما عجز الامن السودانى على احتواء الموقف تدخلت الحكومة المصرية بيد من حديد لحماية ابنائها وكان من السهل العودة بمجموعة مما اثاروا الشغب اذا كان هذا اللفظ يليق بمسيحيتنا ومحاكمتهم فى مصر ولكن هذا لا يليق بأمة ذات حضارة لانة سيكون تعدى واضح على السيادة السودانية
> وبالتالى الحل الاول ان الجميع يعلم ان لنا يد طويلة قوية لحماية ابنائنا هذا كان اولا
> وثانيا اظهار ما حدث بصورتة الحقيقة والغير مشوشة من اعلام عميل لجميع وسائل الاعلام العالمية
> ثالثا سحب جميع استثماراتنا داخل الجزائر لانها لم تكن امينة عليها ولم تحميها
> ...


 

برافو عليك يا أخ وليم، 
كل ما قدمته حلول غير مسيحية و لا تملك ذرة من المسؤلية. كل ما قدمته لا يمت للمسيحية بشئ و لا يحل أي مشكلة. كل ما قدمته شئ غير حضاري، بل تعسفي.
عندما تُريد أن تقطع علاقتك بدولة بسبب مشاكل كرة قدم، فأين المسامحة؟ لا وجود لها في قاموسك المسيحي
عندما تُريد أن تسحب إستثماراتكم من أرض الجزائر بسبب مشكلة كرة قدم، فأنت لا تملك ذرة من الحنان و العطف على هؤلائ الذين سيفقدون أشغالهم و لقمة عيشهم، قد يكون منهم المسلم و المسيحي
عندما تطلب التعويض لاجل إهانة و تنسى أن تدير الوجه الاخر، تنسى أن تسامح و تغفر فأنت تلغي دور المسيح في حياتك.

بكل بساطك حلول هذه هي حلول غير مسيحية، بل هي ضد أي تعليم مسيحي كتابي.. فهنيئاً لك تطبيق هذه العقوبات على أخوة يستحقوا منا الصلاة للخلاص..

وجهة نظرك وصلت و لا داعي أن تشغل الموضوع بها، أترك لغيرك فرصة التعبير و الإستفادة بشكر إيجابي من الموضوع رجاءاً


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*كان هدف الموضوع من الاساس هو تهدئة النفوس المشحونه  والبحث عن الجانب الايجابى لما حدث وكيفية التصرف فى حدود عدم الخطأ
 ولا بأس ايضاً من تفريغ شحنات الغضب بدون تجريح أو اساءة لاى شخص ولكن كنقاش عام وابداء اراء
ولكن تمادى الوضع بظهور اراء قد اراها للاسف عدائيه بعض الشىء وبدون مبرر ومثيره للمشاعر بشكل ملحوظ
فهناك  من الاشخاص ما زال يتحدث ويلمح ان ما جرحنا كمصريين هى الهزيمه فى مباراة وهذا خطأ
وهناك من لم يراعى مشاعر المصريين وتحدث عن ان لا اهمية لكرامة الوطن امام اشياء اخرى لا مجال للحديث عنها هنا
  لا يا اخوه من حقنا ان نغضب لما حدث ولا تشككوا فى يقيننا مما حدث أو تحاولوا تكذيبه لاننا على يقين منه
ولكن
ولاننا نعى اننا ابناء لاله سماوى وتعاليمنا تنهينا عن العنف بكل اشكاله 
وان رسالتنا هى رسالة السلام على هذه الارض
ولاننا لا نريد ان نصبح عثره لمسيحيى الجزائر وبمنتهى الصراحه هم من يعنونا هناك ولا احد غيرهم 
دعونا نترك هذه المشاعر ولا نلتفت لمن يحاولون كيدنا واثارتنا ونكمل الحديث فى هذا الاطار
ومن يجد نفسه غير قادر على احترام مشاعرنا رجاء محبه الا يشارك فى هذا الموضوع ​*


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2009)

المشكلة يا اخت دونا، ان هناك من يحاول أن ينزع مسيحيته عنه عندما يصل الموضوع لإهانة الأهل أو الأحبة أو الدولة. أبليس كثيراً ما ينجح في تحقيق هذا الشئ، و كثيراً ما يدفعنا لإيجاد تبريرات لإتخاذ تصرفات غير مسيحية نحن واعين لها، لكن نفعلها بسبب تبريرنا له. فلم يظهر أحدى من رموزنا المسيحية لينادي بأي عقاب أو اي ثأر لاخوتنا في الجزائر.

أتذكر كيف حرق المسلمين علم الدنمارك، نعم حزنت لحرقه لكن حزنت أكثر لهذه النفوس التي هي مستعدة لان تكون غير متحضرة بسبب رسم أو إهانة. لننظر للموضوع بنفس المنظور، نعم هناك من أساء لك و لبلدك، لكنهم بحسب محبة الرب مستحقون مسامحتك و مباركتك لهم بحسب الوصية الآلهية، لا اكثر...


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

وجهة نظرك وصلت و لا داعي أن تشغل الموضوع بها، أترك لغيرك فرصة التعبير و الإستفادة بشكر إيجابي من الموضوع رجاءاً 

بالقطع عزيزى روك 
سأنفذ طلبك بالابتعاد عن الموضوع نهائيا حتى لا افسد الموضوع بمفهومى الغير مسيحى حسب قولك
وذلك سيحدث بعد ردى على ردك واظن ان هذا من ابسط حقوق حق الرد وشكرا

برافو عليك يا أخ وليم، 
كل ما قدمته حلول غير مسيحية و لا تملك ذرة من المسؤلية. كل ما قدمته لا يمت للمسيحية بشئ و لا يحل أي مشكلة. كل ما قدمته شئ غير حضاري، بل تعسفي.
عندما تُريد أن تقطع علاقتك بدولة بسبب مشاكل كرة قدم، فأين المسامحة؟ لا وجود لها في قاموسك المسيحي

تلك الدولة التى تتكلم عنها هى التى خططت وارسلت هؤلاء المشاغبين واخرجتهم من السجون ومدتهم بالاموال ونقلتهم بطائراتها العسكرية للسودان ليفعلوا فعلتهم فكيف اامن بعد ذلك لتلك الدولة .....؟!
وكرة القدم كانت مجرد ستارا يخفى ورائة اهداف اخرى

عندما تُريد أن تسحب إستثماراتكم من أرض الجزائر بسبب مشكلة كرة قدم، فأنت لا تملك ذرة من الحنان و العطف على هؤلائ الذين سيفقدون أشغالهم و لقمة عيشهم، قد يكون منهم المسلم و المسيحي
عندما تطلب التعويض لاجل إهانة و تنسى أن تدير الوجه الاخر، تنسى أن تسامح و تغفر فأنت تلغي دور المسيح في حياتك.

عزيزى من لا يستطيع حماية ممتلكاتى واستثماراتى لا يستحقها وابحث ماذا حدث لمنشأت المستثمرين 
المصريين كيف هدمت وسرق كل ما فيها ومنها استثمارات نجيب ساويرس فهل تعرفة ام لا
اى هم الذين اعتدوا وليس المستثمرين فما هو المطلوب حتى اكون مسيحيا حقا فى نظرك ان اشجعهم على البقاء لتنهب ممتلكاتهم مرة اخرى حقا شىء غريب

واخيرا اترك لكم الساحة خالية تفعلوا فيها ما تشاؤن واعلم جيدا ان هناك من اكثر منى وطنية وانتماءا لبلدة 
وقد يكون اكثر منى تمسكا بتعاليمة المسيحية
واقول ان اخطأت فأعتذر
ودمتم بود


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*سمعت وقريت تعليقات كتير

بس معلش لو هنتكلم عن الشعب المصرىى 

احنا متهانين فى كل حته 

لو مصرى راح الكويت بيتريقوا عليه لانه مصرى 


لو راح السعوديه يشغلوه شغل ولا كانه خدام عندهم ومشبيعاملوه معامله رقى زى اهل البلد نفسهم

محدش بيفتح حضنهم لاى مصرى على عكس مصر بتعمل مع اى حد بيجى ليها 

ماهو الموضوع مش موضوع تسامح وغفران ولا مسيحى ومسلم ولا كرامه ووصايبا الانجيل

الموضوع دلوقتى هو  اكبر من كدة

السيد المسيح لما انضرب على وجهه قال ايه ؟ قال انا عملت ايه حتى انضرب

احنا بنتهان كل يوم ومكنش حد بيهتم 


لو باى بلد عربيه لو حصلت سرقه يتهموا المصرى حتى لو مظلوم

والدوله مكانتش بتهتم ساعتها

فاصبحنا بلا كرامه لاى دوله تانى


رغم لو امريكا او اى بلد اوروبيه لو حد مات بيقلبوا الدنيا عشانه

احنا مش بنكره حد ولا عايزين منهم شئ لو كان علينا احنا متسامحين والموضوع انتهى

الاهم هنا الموضوع الحسمى الا يؤكد ان الشعب المصرى شعب غالى مش سهل حكومته تترك فرد منه يتهان من غير ما يرجع حقه

ربنا مقالش يضربوك ويقتلوا اطفالك واقف اتفرج

هنسامحهم اه هنكرهم لا هنعمل المثل لا لكن لازم فى موقف نتخده

واتخذناه

لما قطعنا علاقتنا مش عشان كورة 

ولا كرامه

لا 

لان المصريين هناك اتبهدلوا استثماراتهم اتدمرت واتحرقت واتسرقوا كمان

دة ظلم

لو تبقى قاعد فى بيتك ويجى حد يسرقك ويحرقلك البيت موقف بشع

بلا شك هتسيب الدوله وتهرب لمكان امن

لما المسؤلون بتوع الجزائر قالوا الموقف ميستعديش انهم يعتذرلوا لمصر على ما حدث

تبقى اهانه ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

احنا اقل لاشئ بيرضينا 


لكن دول ولا اهتموا لينا واعتبرونا صفر على الشمال

وكمان احنا اصلالالالالالالا من امتى بنفوز بكأس العالم

طول حياتنا بنخرج منه عمرنا ما عملنا كدة 

يببقى استحاله يكون موقفنا الايجابى دة سببه كورة


الموضوع لازم نثبت للعالم ان حكم
ومه مصر قويه وان شعبها غالى مش رخيص ينداس عليه ومشمهم

لما اب مع ابنه وسكاكين بتترمى عليه فعشان خايف على ابنه بيحميه لحد ما الاب اخد الطعن بظهره

ودخل المستشفى بعدها


قد ايه الاهانه الموضوع لا هو كورة ولا كره ولا عداوه 

قد ماهو ظلم وقع علينا وخيانه وصدمه حصلت لشعب سوا كانوا مسيحيين ومسلمين\


ليه عملوا كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حاجه تحير وحرام نقفل موضوع اتغرس فى قلوب ناس راحت وعاشت لحظه الموت بعنيها


دى مش حلول سلبيه يا اخى لحبيب روك

دى ايجابيه عشان نثبت ان المصرى غالى على بلده

وبصراحه يا روك موقفنا مفيهوش لا ضرب ولا سلاح ولا عداوه لا حتى شتيمه من جانبنا

على عكس ما حدث مع اخوتنا الجزائريين


وان كان الشعب في منهم غلبان

فعتبانا الاكثر على الحكومه الا ارسلت الطائرات الجويه الحربيه بالناس دى 

جوايا كلام كتير بس اهو دة الا طلع منه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكى دونا على الموضوع الجميل ده

بس لازم يكون فى خطوة ايجابية بس مين اللى هيتاخدها

أذا كانت الحكومة لسة معملتش حاجة

واوعى تبطلى كتابة لاى سبب 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*قريت الموضوع والمناقشات وهلا ما عندي شي قوله غير الله يهدي النفوس وسلام المسيح يملا قلوبكم جميعا*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاخت / **Dona Nabil*
*لقد شاهدت المباراة الاولى*
*والثانيه*
*والتجاوزات من الجانبين*
*سواء الشعبيه او الاعلاميه*
*وشاهدت ما حدث للمصريين الذين ذهبوا الى السودان*
*بأتصالتهم التليفونيه على قناة النيل للرياضه واوربيت*
*ولا اخفى عليكى بكيت كثيرا خوفا على اهل بلدى مصر*
*وذهبت الى عملى دون ان انام*
*واستنتجدت ان العرب بصفه عامه وشمال افريقيا بصف خاصة *
*يكرهون مصر والمصريين ( يسأل هؤلاء عن سبب هذا الكرة )*
*وتحدثت مع اسرتى واصدقائى وزملاتى*
*بأن*
** - مصر والمصريين تتعامل بأننا اصحاب حضارات 7 الاف سنه*
** - ونيل ثلاث الاف سنه ( الى يشرب من نيل مصر لازم يرجع تانى ) *
** - ان مصر جمال عبدالناصر قاد التحرر من الاستعمار بالجزائر واليمن ...الخ *
*ناسيين ان القائمين بالامر والشعوب فى هذه الدول تناسوا التاريخ عن عمد او دون عمد*
*اذا فلماذا التمسك بهذه العروبه الظاهريه فقط دون الاتفاق على اى هدف سوا الاختلاف الدائم*
*اين السوق العربيه المشتركه - الغاء الحدود - الدفاع المشترك - العمله الموحده ....الخ*
*ناهيكى عن الاستهانه بالمواطن المصرى فى كل بلاد العالم ( اقولها بالفم المليان )*
*بسبب عيب فينا او فى سفارتنا المهم نهان *
*فلا تغضبى حاجة متعوديين عليها*
*ولاكن العروبه شئ ومسيحيتنا شئ اخر*
*العروبه وما شابة ذلك لها القائمين عليها من سياسيين ودبلوماسيين ومفكريين وحقوقيين*
*واعتقد ان بيدهم القرار*​ 
*اما مسيحيتنا*
*فيقول الكتاب *
*من لطمك على خدك الايمن حول له الاخر *​ 
*فنصلى بالاولى لاهلنا فى فرشوط حتى يرفع الله عنهم الحبس الذى اجبرهم بعدم الخروج من منازلهم*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعة بجد مايصحش كدة

دونا حبيبتى : قرار جميل انك ترجعى للكتابة تانى
لأن المصريين بردة افتقدوكى

أخى وليم : رغم اختلافنا سابقا
أنا أؤيدك فى غضبك واستنكارك واستنفارك لكل الأعمال اللى جرت
وأؤيدك فى أن مصر لازم تاخد موقف 
والموقف بتاعنا يكون متحضر مثل دولتنا بسحب السفير وسحب المصريين اللى فى الجزائر
والإجراء دة يكون مؤقت حتى يتم محاسبة واعتذار من حكومة الجزائر
لكن بردة صدقنى أنا اتعاملت مع ناس جزائريين من فترة قريبة هنا فى مصر
وكان منهم ناس كويسين جدا واخلاقهم عالية
اللى بيقصده روك أن لينا أخواتنا متنصرين فى الجزائر وماينفعش نتحامل على وطنهم بالشكل دة
أو نوصف الشعب الجزائرى كله بالشكل دة لأن دة يضايقهم
ولو حدث مثلا أن الحكومة المصرية سمحت لمصريين فى الخارج أنهم يسيئوا لسمعة مصر
ولقينا أخواتنا الأعضاء بيتكلموا بالسوء على مصر هنتضايق بردة
لذلك التمس لهم العذر

أخويا اويسى :
عارفاك قالب الدنيا وافتكرت مصر دلوقتى
بس معلش تعالى على نفسك وذاكر واشتغل عشان مصر
عارفاك اول واحد هتعمل نفسك مش سامع
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
روق ياعم جو

أختى ماريا :
أنا معاكى فى أن مش المفترض أننا نوصف كل جزائرى بأنه همجى
لكن من حق كل مصرى يتضايق ويغير على وطنه
والمشكلة بالنسبالنا صدقينى مش ماتش كورة
لكن مشكلة اهانة لاخواتنا
وماعتقدش ان دفاعنا عن اخواتنا يضايق مسيحنا اللى جوانا بحاجة
والتسامح والصفح مش معناه اننا نقف مكتوفين الايدى
لأن لو دة مبدأنا يبقى مش غلطانين المسلمين اللى بيقولوا نتحرش بالفتيات المسيحيات وعندكم مكتوب من ضربك على خدك الايمن حول له الاخر ايضا
حضرتك المسيح لما لطموه ماسكتش
والتمسى لوليم العذر لأنه متضايق عشان بلده اللى بيحبها
والمفروض زى ماحضرتك بتطلبى منه أنه يلتمس العذر ويسامح الجزائريين
حضرتك كمان تلتمسيله العذر بالنسبة للى قاله

أخى كليمو :
عندك حق لما افتكرت اخواتنا فى العراق ولبنان وهنا كمان فى مصر
لكن عارف باللى حصل دة صدقنى افتكر المصريين أنهم مصريين
مثلا فى دراستى كان يوجد بعض الحساسيات فى التعامل بين المسيحيين والمسلمين
لكن صدقنى بعد اللى حصل دة الناس نسيت الحساسيات دى وبنتكلم كلنا زى مانكون واحد
وبعدين ماينفعش نقول ان دول مسلمين مع بعض
احنا مانرضاش بالظلم فى أى مكان
ولما حد يندد بالظلم فى مكان معين
ماينفعش نقوله ان الظلم دة موجود فى اماكن كتير
لكن المفروض نشجعه
لأن صدقنى دى ممكن تبقى بداية لناس كتير أنهم يهتموا بالعدل

الزعيم روك : 
حضرتك بتحب المنتدى دة وبتحب كل اخواتك اللى فيه جدا
ومش عايز تشوفهم متضايقين كدة عشان ماتش
لكن ماتنساش ان طول عمرنا هنا الشعوب العربية
الناس بتضرب وماحدش بيدافع عنهم
اخيرا دولتنا فكرت تدافع عن ولادها
والناس أخدت أمل باللى حصل دة
والتمس لينا كلنا العذر ماحدش مابيغلطش
وساعات كتير الواحد لما بيغضب بيقول كلام مش بيقصده
مش هنحاسبه بقى على اللى عمله
لكن نقوله بهدوء ماتعملش كدة تانى


----------

